# getDocumentBase und getCodeBase



## theomega (3. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe folgendes Applet erstellt:

```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.Graphics;

public class TestApplet extends Applet {

	public void paint(Graphics g) {
		g.drawString("CodeBase: "+this.getCodeBase().toString(),0,15);
		g.drawString("DocumentBase: "+this.getDocumentBase().toString(),0,30);
	}
	
}
```
und dieses auf http://static.tuning-locator.de/map/test_fat.jar hochgeladen. Einbinden tu ich es von http://www.tuning-locator.de/map/test.html

Eigentlich erwarte ich, auch nach der Doku, dass die erste Zeile "http://static.tuning-locator.de/map/test_fat.jar" und die zweite "http://www.tuning-locator.de/map/test.html" ausgibt. Komischer weise kommt beim ersten aber "http://www.tuning-locator.de/map/" raus. Versteh ich den Begriff CodeBase falsch oder sollte da nicht die URL der JAR-Datei rauskommen. Wo ist den sonst der Unterschied?

Kann mir das jemand erklären? Oder handelt es sich um einen Bug in der VM? Kommt bei euch was anders raus? Ich habe 1.5.06b06 installiert unter WindowsXP.

Danke schonmal
TO


----------



## Roar (3. Feb 2006)

:bahnhof:
was is daran missverständlich:


			
				Die doc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gets the base URL. This is the URL of the *directory which contains this applet.*


 :?:


----------



## theomega (4. Feb 2006)

Hy,
ja, genau das steht da. Und meiner Meinung nach ist das Verzeichniss das das APPLET (nicht die htmldatei) enthält http://static.tuning-locator.de/map 

Wo ist den bitte dann der Unterschied zwischen getDocumentBase und getCodeBase ?

Danke auf jeden Fall
TO


----------



## Roar (4. Feb 2006)

theomega hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und meiner Meinung nach ist das Verzeichniss das das APPLET (nicht die htmldatei) enthält http://static.tuning-locator.de/map


ja, ist doch richtig! es wird doch auch http://static.tuning-locator.de/map bei codebase angezeigt.



> Wo ist den bitte dann der Unterschied zwischen getDocumentBase und getCodeBase ?


:bahnhof: siehst du doch was im aplet angezeigt wird:


			
				Die Doc zu getDocumentBase hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gets the *URL of the document* in which this applet is embedded.


.../map/test.html


----------



## theomega (4. Feb 2006)

Ich habe es gerade herausgefunden: GetCodeBase funzt nur wenn man die CodeBase extra definiert, also in der html-datei mit codebase="http://...." und dann bei der archive-definition die url weglässt.

Das Verhalten ist auch schon als Bug bei Sun bekannt.

Gruß
TO


----------

